# EFA membership



## katieandduke (Apr 13, 2008)

*hmm*

im not really sure. maybe you could look it up on google!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

im pretty sure you have to be a member also.
http://www.efanational.com/default.asp?MenuID=Rules_and_Regs/11759/0/
Here is the rules for the EFA, maybe that will help.


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

What is EFA?


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> What is EFA?


the Equestrian Federation of Australia


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Any disciplin run by the EFA requires that both the rider and horse are members/registered.

It's nice and expensive :wink:


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

And they take there sweet time doing the paperwork!


----------



## Frog (May 24, 2007)

Mine only took a week and that was a horse rego as well! 

I guess it pays to be friend with someone on the inside :wink:


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

You can do your membership online and then you are a member straight away. Takes about a week for them to post the card out to you but you should get a number as you apply.

To answer your question, yes the rider must be a current financial EFA member. Horses only need to be registered with the EFA if they are competing in official competition. 

Jaimie


----------

